# Adrian Flux Christmas 2012 Opening Hours



## [email protected] (Sep 28, 2009)

Hi,
Below are our opening hours over the Christmas period.
Regards,
Dan

Saturday 22nd December:	9am – 1pm
Monday 24th December:	9am – 2pm
Thursday 27th December:	9am – 5.30pm
Friday 28th December: 9am – 5.30pm
Saturday 29th December:	9am – 1pm
Monday 31st December:	9am – 3pm
Wednesday 2nd January:	Back to Normal Hours.


----------

